

Ask HN: How to avoid conflict of interest? - 404error

Hello everyone, for the past couple of days I've been working on a very small personal web project. I am currently employed at a small newspaper. I am at a point where I feel comfortable making my project available to the public.<p>I highly doubt I will bankrupt my employer, but I would be providing free advertising to a targeted group of local businesses. Now I am having second thoughts about making my project live. I would hate to lose my job over this.<p>Has anyone been in a similar situation? How did you deal with conflict of interest?
======
Sgoettschkes
What about talking to your boss?

This situations tend to be very random because every company and every boss
behaves different. Some don't notice, some don't care. Others fear for their
business, feel betrated or are just angry.

Speaking often helps, especially when you make this an open conversation:
"Hey, I've been working on this project in my spare time and I realized that
this might be a conflict of interest. What do you think?".

~~~
404error
I've thought about taking this approach but after being at my current job for
7 years I have made certain observations about my boss. My boss holds grudges
and frankly I don't trust my boss (but that's another issue for another day).

This is a very small project and would not make a dent on our bottom line but
I cant help but think my boss would see this as betrayal.

